# Not Ready For It



## JustGlass (Oct 27, 2011)

Mother nature decided to unload some white stuff today. What ever happen to indian summers in Vermont?


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 27, 2011)

We're supposed to get some too.  Yikes!


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 27, 2011)

Snowing here in my neck of the woods[]----coming down HARD[8|]----Sunday the high 56!


----------



## carobran (Oct 27, 2011)

i hope we get a good snow this year,its rare around here...[&o][8|][].............anytime yall want to send it down here,let me know and ill give you my address[][][8D]


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> i hope we get a good snow this year,its rare around here...[&o][8|][].............anytime yall want to send it down here,let me know and ill give you my address[][][8D]


 Yellow   snow  comes with it![]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 27, 2011)

Don't talk about snow already,it sucks. Delete this thread Chuck.


----------



## carobran (Oct 27, 2011)

are you kiddin'?!!............snow is _GREAT!_.[]............except when its accompanied by ice[][].........[]


----------



## Stardust (Oct 27, 2011)

DELETE ~ [] I'm with Rick ~ [8|]


----------



## JohnN (Oct 27, 2011)

According to The Weather Channel, we are going to be getting rain and snow here in Central NJ on Saturday or Sat night. Snow in October?? Must be that global warming everyone is talking about. As much as I like snow, I am not ready for it in October.

 John


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> are you kiddin'?!!............snow is _GREAT!_.[]............except when its accompanied by ice[][].........[]


 
 I have to plow it kid,wait until you have to work [8D]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 27, 2011)

It's spitting snow here right now.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Oct 27, 2011)

Snow! Crazy. I've heard we might get some Saturday. Sunday's high is going to be 49Â°! Not exactly the best digging weather, I should think! At least it won't rain. It'll all be worth it when I pull some 1860's blobs out... []


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> Snow! Crazy. I've heard we might get some Saturday. Sunday's high is going to be 49Â°! Not exactly the best digging weather, I should think! At least it won't rain. It'll all be worth it when I pull some 1860's blobs out... []


  That weather is fine for digging[]


----------



## carobran (Oct 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Wheelah23
> 
> Snow! Crazy. I've heard we might get some Saturday. Sunday's high is going to be 49Â°! Not exactly the best digging weather, I should think! At least it won't rain. It'll all be worth it when I pull some 1860's blobs out... []


 it got down into the low 40s here for a few nights last week[8|][]


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> are you kiddin'?!!............snow is _GREAT!_.[]............except when its accompanied by ice[][].........[]


 
 Ever had to chop and stack six cords of wood, lug it into the house multiple times a day in the snow while walking on ice, break your toe when you drop a piece on it, burn yourself on a wood stove or wake up to a house so cold you can see your breath and your lips are blue, clean up wood chips and ash from your house every day?  If not, you got it made!
 Oops, I forgot.  Try doing it when you also have the flu.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 LOL !


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Oct 27, 2011)

80 here today............the last one they say. 60s tommorrow and ...........................

 Wood heat...........had it for years. Can you say 'propane'. Paula only makes one demand of me 'She does not want to be cold in her house'

 I do have an outdoor woodheater I WAS building, need to finnish that so I can experience the thrill of running a saw and swinging an axe.

  Hank Hill, I'll be giving you a call.


----------



## Oldtimer (Oct 27, 2011)

I live for winter, the deeper the snow the better. Love it. The world is reborn clean and fresh with every snowfall...dead silence in the woods....the squeeky crunch of snow under your boots when it's 15 below zero....the sensation of riding on a cloud when you bust 2 feet of fresh powder with the snowmobile....hitting 100+ across the lake every chance you get...dropping the plow in front of a particularly big snowbank and smashing through with a grin....the feel of a hot wood fire after playing outside all day and half the night...snuggling the better half to stay warm in bed...watching the dog bounce around in the fluff like a rabbit, playing like a puppy..

 No humidity.
 No bugs.
 No sunburn.
 No scorching unbearable heat.
 No tourists.
 No mud on my skidder tires or my logs.
 No dust.
 No lawn to mow.

 I love winter.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Oldtimer
> 
> I live for winter, the deeper the snow the better. Love it. The world is reborn clean and fresh with every snowfall...dead silence in the woods....the squeeky crunch of snow under your boots when it's 15 below zero....the sensation of riding on a cloud when you bust 2 feet of fresh powder with the snowmobile....hitting 100+ across the lake every chance you get...dropping the plow in front of a particularly big snowbank and smashing through with a grin....the feel of a hot wood fire after playing outside all day and half the night...snuggling the better half to stay warm in bed...watching the dog bounce around in the fluff like a rabbit, playing like a puppy..
> 
> ...


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I thought Joe did all of the heavy work with splitting the wood?


----------



## carobran (Oct 28, 2011)

i wish we had a wood fireplace.,we used to have one but now we got one of them fake propane fireplaces[:'(][:'(].........[][]


----------



## Stardust (Oct 28, 2011)

It's snowing here tonight ~ maybe 4-8 " [] ~ snow, snow, go away ~  [] star


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 28, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 While your doing all that,what is joe doing digging bottles???  [8D]


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 28, 2011)

Yes, Joe splits the wood, as it is dangerous and he has shared a few horror stories about that.  Everything else, we both have to do.  That's just life.


----------



## Road Dog (Oct 28, 2011)

The toe pic should be shown for maximum affect.[]


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 28, 2011)

Ha. Joe's toe has healed, I think.  It was black and blue and not pleasant looking.  I should add I have started a fire with a blowtorch when no paper has been available and I do chop the kindling, sometimes.  At least I can say it's been a learning experience.


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 29, 2011)

Y'all can keep it...
 I miss Wisconsin very much and would go back....but I don't miss shoveling.
 I'm sure first hurricane evac I have to do, I will be wishing for snow again...


----------



## Wheelah23 (Oct 29, 2011)

*Darth Vader voice* SnOOOOOOOOOOOOW!


----------



## JohnN (Oct 29, 2011)

As of right now, there is sleet and rain, but it looks like the snow might be moving in sometime today. The hail or sleet or whatever it is is starting to stick to the driveway and the ground. This is going to be a mess. I am not ready for this. It is too early.


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 29, 2011)

I can't believe I'm watching snow falling and accumulating out my window and it ain't even Halloween yet! I still have some outdoor painting to do.. not looking good for that.. hope it will warm up again for a while, this is kinda ridiculous..! [>:]


----------



## carobran (Oct 29, 2011)

i suggest carrying a blowtorch and an icepick while you paint[8|][8D]...................i was wearing a T-shirt and shorts today.....so....[:-][:-]....[]


----------



## nydigger (Oct 30, 2011)

They say its the first time since the civil war era it has snowed in october like this.....probably got about a foot of heavy wet snow... the worst kind.. ill take the fluffy powder over this stuff any day


----------



## rockbot (Oct 30, 2011)

Hope everyone is alright. I've been watching the news and lot of people are without power.[&:]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Oct 30, 2011)

A tree limb fell on our cable line, so we have no internet or TV... [] With her permission, I am using my neighbor's WiFi... 

 Tons of branches and even trees fell down around here. When it snows this much, it's usually in the dead of winter, when there are no leaves on the trees. But right now, all the trees still have their leaves, so the snow gets really heavy on them. A tree on the side of my house fell over, luckily away from the house.


----------



## Blackglass (Oct 30, 2011)

Where I live accumulated almost a foot of snow in one night. Half of it is melted now. 12 years of living in NH and I don't remember snow coming this early and it being so deep. Incredible...


----------



## carobran (Oct 30, 2011)

so,when it starts getting nice and fluffy are yall gonna make snow icecream?[sm=tongue.gif][]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 30, 2011)

It's about gone here as far as I'm concerned. Nice day today!! I went to the store... well tried to... but the way out was blocked by a tree. I found the way around after adding a few miles and got to get the prescription I needed. Well, almost. The power went out while I was standing in line.
 Sometimes is just doesn't pay to....    whatever.
 Typical, New England, Whoop-ti- da.


----------



## Stardust (Oct 30, 2011)

We get reverse 911 calls from the police tonight they called saying that most of the town was still down with their power. I'm very blessed, as the fridge is filled to the brim this week ~ I'd hate to have to clean up melted ice cream everywhere [] The police warned that the town was such a mess, that cleanup would not be done by Halloween night. Too many lines down along with tree branches making it was really too dangerous. Sad part is people with cell phones don't all get these calls, also a large population out here don't speak English. I hope and pray for the safety of the kids and young teens who come out on Halloween Night. 

 The past few years, the #'s have been climbing and I don't know where they are coming from. Hate to eat all that candy myself  [] Called my babies and told them not to come out here, their town is just as bad. Maybe the malls will do something special due to all of the safety issues. I hope everyone else will have a safe HALLOWEEN where ever you may live ~ star~ *


----------

